# Problem Trolling with Worm Harnesses



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

I've never trolled before; with Saturday being my first time.

I was trolling about 1.1 mph with worm harnesses right off of the swivel with a weight above the lure.

Everytime I pulled the harness out of the water it was tangled.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Were you casting it out, then trolling with it? If you let the line out slowly as the boat is moving while keeping tension on the line it will be less likely to tangle.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

as yakfish says you may be letting your harness out to fast. try letting it out much slower so the weight doesnt pull the harness down to fast.
sherman


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

How long is the harness? do the end of your spinners have a barrel swivel on them and do your weights have anything on them to prevent twists? If not they should, spinners twist a bunch in the water so you need quality components to prevent twists.


----------

